# Zusammenfassung der schönsten Singletrails im Rhein Main Gebiet



## Milass (29. Juli 2005)

Hi

Inspiriert durch den Theard : was war der schönste singletrail den ihr je gefahren seit, eröffne ich hier ein Theard, mit den schönsten Trails in greifbarer nähe. Also Taunus in meinem Fall Taunus  

Ich kenne nich wirklich viele, oder es gibt nich viele   aber einen der mir gut gefällt ist der Trail vom Feldberg runter (links von dem großen Stein aus).
Oder der Singletrail, der am marmorstein entlang verläuft.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## CoAXx (29. Juli 2005)

- Vom Feldberg die Strasse ein paar Hundert Meter runter, am ersten Parkplatz rechts ins Gebüsch ;-) viel Spass

- letztes Haus Falkenstein links vorbei, schöner auf und ab Trail, wenig Steine, bis erster grosser grauer Querweg, den links nehmen, etwas entspannen, ca 300m fahren, dann rechts ins Gebüsch abbiegen richtung Tempel (ab jetzt gehts ab, eher flach,  sehr steinig), an dem vorbei, dann immer weiter zwei Querwege überqueren, am dritten ist dann schluss, dann rechteren der zwei links gehenden grossen Wege nehmen... leicht hoch entspannen bis zur Wegkreuzung, dort grossen Weg stark nach unten nehmen und folgen bis Brunnen linker Hand dort auftanken, bevor man schon fast an der Bundesstrasse Königstein - Oberursel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (29. Juli 2005)

Wie kommt man zum Falkenstein?


----------



## CoAXx (29. Juli 2005)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt man zum Falkenstein?




 Fuchstanz runter Richtung Falkenstein/Kronberg, fahren bis zum Parkplatz gerade noch im Wald. Dort grad reinfahren in den Weg Richtung Hohemark aber sofort nach ein paar Metern (!?!) rechts fast schon richtung letztes Haus, aber links dran vorbei


----------



## neikless (29. Juli 2005)

coaxx man sollte nicht alle trails so im netz breittreten     
sonst gibt die vielleicht bald nicht mehr   oder nicht so
wie sie sind und das wäre  in diesem sinne zeigen und zeigen lassen   

greetz n.


----------



## CoAXx (30. Juli 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> coaxx man sollte nicht alle trails so im netz breittreten
> sonst gibt die vielleicht bald nicht mehr   oder nicht so
> wie sie sind und das wäre  in diesem sinne zeigen und zeigen lassen
> 
> greetz n.



naja, ich glaub es macht keinen Unterschied (zumindest bei genannten nicht), das ist meine Meinung, deswegen poste ich die auch. Ich freue mich auch immer wenn ich hier was von einem guten Trail lese.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2005)

mein tipp : immer mal mit anderen leuten auf tour gehen. es gibt immer einen, der einen trail kennt, an dessen eingang man selbst schon x-mal vorbeigefahren ist    
hier im lmb gibts immer zahlreiche touren im taunus und go crazy hat auch sehr trailkundige guides


----------



## sipemue (30. Juli 2005)

- den Weberpfad ... kann man super runter "surfen" und auch gut hoch fahren (geht vom Kirdorfer Sportplatz los, bzw man kommt dort an)

- von der Saalburg an der Schranke vorbei den geschotterten Weg Richtung Sandplacken: Nach ca. 2-3 km geht ein super Trail rechts ab runter.

- in der Nähe vom Herzberg geht der Limes entlang Richtung Sandplacken: Klasse!


----------



## Milass (30. Juli 2005)

Moin sipermue!

Wie kommt man denn auf den Weberpfad bzw. auf den kirdorfer Sportplatz?
Hab ich noch nie gehört...   

Gruss

Michael


----------



## michi220573 (30. Juli 2005)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> - von der Saalburg an der Schranke vorbei den geschotterten Weg Richtung Sandplacken: Nach ca. 2-3 km geht ein super Trail rechts ab runter.
> 
> ...



Dieser Trail beginnt oben auf dem Limesweg. Man kann ihn vom Sandplacken aus kommend beinhart am Rosskopf erkämpfen, oben auf dem Rosskopf rechts Richtung Herzberg, aber nicht zum Herzberg runterfahren, sondern links auf diesen Sängerclubweg (ist mit Steinsäulen und -reihen gesäumt) einbiegen. Dieser Weg trifft dann wieder auf den Limesweg. Genau da quer über den Limesweg drüberweg fahren und man befindet sich in dem von sipemue genannten Trail. Aber Vorsicht - der wird schon ziemlich steil


----------



## sipemue (31. Juli 2005)

Hi Milass,

der Sportplatz in Kirdorf befindet sich direkt zwischen der B456 Richtung Saalburg hoch und dem Usinger Weg in Kirdorf.
Fahre einfach den Usinger Weg entlang an dem Sportplatz vorbei , dann unter der B456 durch, rechts halten, und du bist auf dem Weberpfad ... geht anfangs an einem kleinen Bach entlang.


Frage am Rande ... hat es hier schonmal jmd geschaft, die Telefonschneise bis zum Herzberg durchzufahren, also berghoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (31. Juli 2005)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> Frage am Rande ... hat es hier schonmal jmd geschaft, die Telefonschneise bis zum Herzberg durchzufahren, also berghoch.



Wozu?


----------



## Milass (31. Juli 2005)

michi220573 schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu?



Beine


----------



## sipemue (1. August 2005)

Wozu ... ? Was für eine Frage?!
Weil es Spass macht, geil ist, dir einen Kick gibt, du was versuchst, was einige noch nichtmal berab fahren ... usw.
Die Frage hört sich für mich so an, als wenn du einen Downhiller fragst, warum er mit einem Sessellift sich auf einen Berg hochfahren läßt um sich anschließend mit seinem 20 kg+ Geschoss den Berg wieder runter zu stürzen.

Also ich versuche es immer mal wieder dort hochzufahren ... trainiert ausserdem sehr gut für einen Alpen-X


----------



## Milass (1. August 2005)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich versuche es immer mal wieder dort hochzufahren ... trainiert ausserdem sehr gut für einen Alpen-X....



Denn Leiden ist Geil, nich


----------



## StupidSteak (5. August 2005)

ich steh nicht so auf schmerz, deshalb fahr ich eher runter 
auf den meisten "trails" kann man auch gut seine downhill highspeed fahrtechnik verbessern... also: lieber kraft sparen indem man hochschiebt oder mit dem auto hochfährt, dann kann man schneller runter  ^^

achja... wenn man da in falkenstein nach den 300m weg dann rechts in den wald reinfährt, gibt es nach 500m eigentlich 2 varianten... links, die etwas technischere, rechts, mehr zum heizen... links kann man aber auch schnell fahren


----------



## michi220573 (5. August 2005)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Die Frage hört sich für mich so an, als wenn du einen Downhiller fragst, warum er mit einem Sessellift sich auf einen Berg hochfahren läßt um sich anschließend mit seinem 20 kg+ Geschoss den Berg wieder runter zu stürzen.
> 
> ...



Man kann auch mit einem 17kg-Bike alles mögliche bergauf ... Strengt nur mehr an. Aber das nur am Rande.

Um noch etwas zur Sache beizutragen - die Umrundung des Langener Waldsees ist auch immer wieder sehr nett. Das Reichenbachtal im Taunus ... Eselsheck ... Zacken ... Glaskopf ... Limes Richtung Dattenbachtal ... Melibokus ... Frankenstein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoAXx (5. August 2005)

StupidSteak schrieb:
			
		

> achja... wenn man da in falkenstein nach den 300m weg dann rechts in den wald reinfährt, gibt es nach 500m eigentlich 2 varianten... links, die etwas technischere, rechts, mehr zum heizen... links kann man aber auch schnell fahren



Hmm welche stelle meinst du? Vor dem Tempel noch oder danach?

Einen weiteren geilen Trail gibt es im weiteren Verlauf der von mir oben genannten Strecke. Nachdem man sich also bei Brunnen etwas aufgefrischt hat, 200m geradeaus runter bis zur B455 rollen, die dann überqueren und dann nach ca 100m den zweiten kleinen Weg links einbiegen. Nach 100m rechts folgen und Spass haben. Man endet schliesslich (nachdem man zwischendurch noch einen Querweg gekreuzt hat) in Oberhöchststadt/Schönberg. 

Was gibt es sonst noch für schöne Trail-Ecken?


----------



## michi220573 (5. August 2005)

CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was gibt es sonst noch für schöne Trail-Ecken?



Kocherfels, Bürgel, früher den Lipstempel, jede Menge Abfahrten vom Altkönig, Winterstein, Limes ab Kapersburg bis zur Bundesstraße zwischen Bad Nauheim und Usingen, Spessart vom Hahnenkamm - hieß der so? - runter, vom Limesweg den roten Balken runter Richtung Homburger Hütte und dann auf versteckten Trails weiter zum Forellengut, ...


----------



## Fahrrad (5. August 2005)

Der Winterstein ist sehr schön nur der Förster hat nun wirklich etwas gegen Biker. Es wird gerade ein toller Trail der lange am Limes von der Kapersburg in nördliche Richtung entlang ging in eine Waldautobahn verwandelt und auf anderen Trails muss man das Bike auch über gefällte Bäume heben was in letzter Zeit leider enorm zugenommen hat.


----------



## neikless (6. August 2005)

Heute Cronberg Falkenstein AK ...


----------



## fUEL (9. August 2005)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> Der Winterstein ist sehr schön nur der Förster hat nun wirklich etwas gegen Biker. Es wird gerade ein toller Trail der lange am Limes von der Kapersburg in nördliche Richtung entlang ging in eine Waldautobahn verwandelt und auf anderen Trails muss man das Bike auch über gefällte Bäume heben was in letzter Zeit leider enorm zugenommen hat.



War wirklich bis vor kurzem noch viel schöner dort. Die Ursache für die Aktionen des Försters liegen aber bei einigen Bikern, die Hühnerleiter gebaut haben und ähnliche Bauwerke, die für den Forst eine Haftungsgefährdung mit sich bringen könnten.
Nur in den betroffenen Abschnitten des Trails wurde mit Totholz gesperrt.
Das sollte zu denken geben.
Trotz der Situation kann man immer noch diverse schöne Trails dort finden. Der Limestrail (ab Ende Waldautobahn) ist immer noch schön und mit 2 bis 3 fahrtechnisch interessanten Abschnitten immer noch schön für ne Trainingsrunde. Der Trail vom Turm runter ist leider um Abschnitt 4 und 5 verkürzt worden durch die Baumfäller. Der weitere Verlauf am Forsthaus vorbei Rot Kreuz Trail bis zur Autobahn. Zurück zum Kuhkopf mit seinem Kleinen aber Feinen Trail . Der Weg dorthin zwischen Winterstein und Kuhkopf ist auch fahrenswert. Der Limestrail vom Gaulskopf ebenfalls (Achtung Wildsauen in Massen dort am Einstieg in der 1.Senke)
Das Problem ergibt sich durch die Zunahme der Wanderer und Autofahrer im Bereich Winterstein etc.; seit dem der Limes zum Welkultuterbe gehört müssen wir den wohl mit all den anderen wieder teilen. Bevor der Wintersteinturm wieder aufgebaut war, gab es nur halb so viele Wanderer und Walker dort oben und ich denke, der Förster ist kein Bike Hasser sonst wäre der Trail von oben schon zugemacht worden. 

Ich fahre da täglich frühmorgens, deshalb hab ich mich schon öfters mal mit den Waldarbeitern etc. unterhalten. Ich werde mich mal mit der unteren Naturschutzbehörde in Verbindung setzen um bezüglich der dort geplanten näheren Zukunft  mit den Leuten von der Dimb vielleicht noch was zu erreichen.
Das öffentliche Interesse dort ist jedenfalls nicht wegzudiskutieren - hoffen wir, das für uns noch was übrigbleibt vom schönen Winterstein. Biker gehören schließlich ja auch zur Öffentlichkeit.



Grüsse Frank


----------



## StupidSteak (12. August 2005)

ich meine die abzweigung noch weit vor dem viktoriatempel...ist etwa 200m nach dem traileingang... und auch noch vor diesem kleinen anstieg auf diese ruinen wo auch links treppen runtergehen...


----------



## wolflack (12. August 2005)

CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es sonst noch für schöne Trail-Ecken?


1. vom Feldberg-Plateau erst 'mal im Schotterdrift auf der Forst-Autobahn 'runter bis zum Sandplacken, dann immer am Limes entlang über das Kastell Heidenstock, über den Roßkopf, an der Sendeanlage vorbei und dann immer Richtung Saalburg. Von da aus Richtung Hohe Mark und dann auf den Weberpfad am Golfplatz von Bad Homburg vorbei, bis an den Ortsrand von Dornholzhausen. Die Trails sind nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, aber stellenweise sehr schnell und flüssig zu fahren.
2. direkt hinter der Gaststätte am Herzberg die Treppen 'runter und dann immer Fallinie bis zum 2. Querweg, den wieder links bergauf und dann die nächste wieder links hoch, in die sausteile weiße Schneise, die nächste wieder rechts und dann 'runter am Marmorstein vorbei. Von da aus führt noch 'mal ein kurzer Trail 'runter bis zum nächsten Hauptweg, die Verbindung zwischen Jupitersäule und Harderts Mühle.
3. Vom Altkönig-Plateau nach Südwesten 'runter (schon fast alpiner Charakter) und dann auf den bekannten
"schwarzen Strich" -> Bürgel-ViktoriaTempel-Kaiserin-Friedrich-Weg, oder als Einstiegs-Alternative direkt über den 2. Ringwall am Altkönig nach Süden, da geht es direkt in den "schwarzen Strich".
4. die weiße Mauer an der Ostseite des Altkönigs 'runter

ach ja, vom Altkönig schiebe ich natürlich immer bergab, da es ein Naturschutzgebiet ist


----------



## lokalhorst (12. August 2005)

CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es sonst noch für schöne Trail-Ecken?



Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1020

oder halt hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1137

und fährst mit, dann kennst Du nachher viele Trails. Ich finde die Beschreibungen teilweise sehr schwierig, wenn man es vorher nicht gefahren ist. 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## fUEL (12. August 2005)

Schöner Trail ist auch vom kl. Feldberg - Reichenbachtal Falkenstein  Good ride Frank


----------



## s(au)bock (12. August 2005)

CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> - Vom Feldberg die Strasse ein paar Hundert Meter runter, am ersten Parkplatz rechts ins Gebüsch ;-) viel Spass
> 
> 
> wenn das da is wo ich denke is es sehr krass (meine diese"freeridestrecke")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (12. August 2005)

gestern war für mich die geilste trail-tour, die ich jeh gefahren bin (fahre erst seit ein paar monaten!). mit nem insider. 
ich denke: mussu mit leuten fahren, die sich da auskennen. da du ja internet hast, guggst immer mal wieder, wo touren angeboten werden. 
auch ich bin nicht der berg-hoch-freund. alle müßen immer auf mich warten (ok beim down-hill auch). und bei jeder tour hat man auf mich gewartet!!!


----------



## Doktor Dan (13. August 2005)

> CoAXx schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lokalhorst (14. August 2005)

maverick65 schrieb:
			
		

> gestern war für mich die geilste trail-tour, die ich jeh gefahren bin (fahre erst seit ein paar monaten!). mit nem insider.
> ich denke: mussu mit leuten fahren, die sich da auskennen. da du ja internet hast, guggst immer mal wieder, wo touren angeboten werden.
> auch ich bin nicht der berg-hoch-freund. alle müßen immer auf mich warten (ok beim down-hill auch). und bei jeder tour hat man auf mich gewartet!!!



heute ist wegen Wetter leider ausgefallen  , aber:
das wird schön trailig  :
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1020 und viele der hier angesprochenen Trails können wir dann gerne fahren:
oder dort:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1137
auch immer sehr schön. 

Wenn ich Touren fahre, trage ich diese auch meist hier ein
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php

und achte bei der Beschreibung auf eine trailige Beschreibung
Falls Anfänger sich mal auf einen Trail wagen wollen, ist das auch kein Problem, da wir gerne Tipps geben bzgl. Fahrtechnik. 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## frabs (14. August 2005)

TIP!!!!!  
1.Am Roten Kreuz ca. 500m richtung Kittelhütte und dann links den Zacken runter bis fast nach Oberems.Aber Achtung teilw.sehr Steil und Technisch.-nix für Anfänger.  (der Zacken ist auf jeder taunuskarte eingezeichnet)
2.Vom Weilsberg(beim roten Kreutz)immer die Wandermarkierung des Roten Vogels folgen.Der ist nicht ganz so Anspruchsfoll.Aber Trotzdem


----------



## lokalhorst (25. August 2005)

eine neu Trailrunde: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1176
wir werden dort den einen oder anderen Trail fahren.

Da es hier noch mehrere Leute gibt, die Trails kennen: Wie wäre es mit einfach mal eine Tour anbieten?

Das Wetter wird auch toll

Gruß
Horst


----------



## ManigLoeser (10. September 2005)

Hi Leute!
Bin seit heute hier im Forum angemeldet, gefällt mir sehr gut!
Danke für die Tipps und Beschreibungen der Trails.
Mich kann man wohl noch als Anfänger bezeichnen.
Bin bisher nur den Erbeskopfmarathon gefahren. Also erst 10km Jugendcup und am nächsten Tag 30km Kurzstrecke (leider mit Platten). Dann gibt es hier eine Motocrossstrecke die ich regelmäßig auf Zeit fahre, um zu sehen ob ich mich verbessere.
Jetzt will ich bald wieder an einem Marathon mit 30-65km teilnehmen und muss dafür natürlich weiter trainieren.
Heute hab ich mir mal den Weberpfad angeguckt, ist eigentlich ganz nett und nur ~6km von hier entfernt.
Habt ihr vll auch eine Idee, wo ich hier in der Umgebung (Bad Homburg, Oberursel  oder vll auch Frankfurt) Sprünge üben kann? Denn davor hab ich noch etwas "Respekt", auch vor sehr steilen Abfahrten.
Wenn ich hier lese wie manche 80-90 km/h mit dem MTB schaffen ist das schon sehr gut finde ich. Bin beim Erbeskopfmarathon auf einer engen Waldstrecke 58km/h gefahren, aber das fand ich schon ziemlich viel.
Naja, würde mich freuen wenn mir noch einer Tipps geben kann wie ich mein Training abwechslungsreich gestalten kann.

Gruß


----------



## Korbinator (10. September 2005)

ManigLoeser schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr vll auch eine Idee, wo ich hier in der Umgebung (Bad Homburg, Oberursel  oder vll auch Frankfurt) Sprünge üben kann? Denn davor hab ich noch etwas "Respekt", auch vor sehr steilen Abfahrten.


 Wenn Du von Oberursel Bommersheim aus Richtung Bad Homburg (rechts neben der Auffahrt zur Schnellstrasse) rechts an den Feldern entlang parallel zu den Bahngleisen fährst, kommt nach ca. 800m eine Motocross-Strecke mit kleineren und grösseren Jumps.




			
				ManigLoeser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich hier lese wie manche 80-90 km/h mit dem MTB schaffen ist das schon sehr gut finde ich. Bin beim Erbeskopfmarathon auf einer engen Waldstrecke 58km/h gefahren, aber das fand ich schon ziemlich viel.


Die richtige Geschwindigkeit bestimmst Du selbst, nicht irgendeine Messlatte von irgendwem. Sobald Du Shizz bekommst, mach´ langsamer. Bist ja beim Sport, nicht auf der Flucht.



			
				ManigLoeser schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, würde mich freuen wenn mir noch einer Tipps geben kann wie ich mein Training abwechslungsreich gestalten kann.
> 
> Gruß


Die Kondition kannst Du steigern, indem Du selbst vorher festlegst, wie lang und häufig Du bergauf und bergab fahren willst (quasi als Traininsplan) und dann einfach erstmal aufwärts fährst. Wenn Du dann merkst, Dir geht´s bald zu lange bergauf, suchst Du Dir den nächstbesten Trail bergab, der bestenfalls automatisch Dein Techniktraining darstellt. Danach dasselbe wieder bergauf. Das Ganze immer mal in ´ne andere Richtung oder mit Leuten, die die Gegend gut kennen. Abwechslungsreich, lehrreich, trainingsreich.

Oder Du nimmst Dir ´nen Traininsplan und ´nen Trainer... Is´ eh Alles mitlerweile off-topic hier.

Gruss


----------



## ManigLoeser (10. September 2005)

Korbinator schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du von Oberursel Bommersheim aus Richtung Bad Homburg (rechts neben der Auffahrt zur Schnellstrasse) rechts an den Feldern entlang parallel zu den Bahngleisen fährst, kommt nach ca. 800m eine Motocross-Strecke mit kleineren und grösseren Jumps.



Das ist die Strecke die ich meinte! Also die einzige die ich hier kenne (+Weberpfad). Aber da gibts doch nur diese beiden kleinen Jumps.. Also wenn man die als Jumps bezeichnen kann. Der erste wenn man bei der 
Hütte runterfährt und der zweite nach der ersten Kurve. Oder fährst du die Strecke vielleicht andersum? Das machen manche Motocross Fahrer die ich da sehe, aber mitm MTB bekommt man sorum überhaupt keine Geschwindigkeit. Ich hab mir jetzt erstmal bei Ebay ne kleine BMX Rampe zum üben bestellt   Weißt du denn zufällig, obs hier im Hartdtwald nen paar höhere Sprünge gibt? Will mich ja langsam rantasten und dann irgendwann nen Backflip probieren   

Achja, und vielen Dank für deine Trainingstipp, werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren.

Gruß


----------



## michi220573 (10. September 2005)

ManigLoeser schrieb:
			
		

> ... Weißt du denn zufällig, obs hier im Hartdtwald nen paar höhere Sprünge gibt? ...



nen paar Sprünge gibt's da nicht, höchstens 'n paar Sprünge, gell Korbi?      Im Ernst, da gibt es keinerlei Sprünge. Das ist mehr Wanderer- und Joggerrevier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManigLoeser (10. September 2005)

michi220573 schrieb:
			
		

> nen paar Sprünge gibt's da nicht, höchstens 'n paar Sprünge, gell Korbi?      Im Ernst, da gibt es keinerlei Sprünge. Das ist mehr Wanderer- und Joggerrevier.



Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht.. Also ist das nächstliegende von Bad Homburg aus Friedberg? Also da hab ich ein paar Videos gesehen, die Sprünge sehen schon sehr hoch aus. Aber ist schon nen Stück.. Naja, werd ich wahrscheinlich mal ne Tour hinmachen.   

Danke!


----------



## Korbinator (11. September 2005)

Sprünge gibt´s überall, man kann selbst in der Stadt ständig hüpfen und droppen, wenn man will und sich traut - gell Michi?!   

Aber wie willst du Deine Pläne mit einem einzigen Bike verwirklichen? Marathon und Backflip sind irgendwie zweierlei paar Genres. Beim Marathon ´nen Backflip, das wär´s doch mal.

Aber hier spricht der aggressive Steinmetz im Glashaus - bin schliesslich auch schon einen Marathon mit ´nem 16 Kg-Freerider gefahren. Ging auch, aber wie...


----------



## ManigLoeser (11. September 2005)

Korbinator schrieb:
			
		

> Sprünge gibt´s überall, man kann selbst in der Stadt ständig hüpfen und droppen, wenn man will und sich traut - gell Michi?!
> 
> Aber wie willst du Deine Pläne mit einem einzigen Bike verwirklichen? Marathon und Backflip sind irgendwie zweierlei paar Genres. Beim Marathon ´nen Backflip, das wär´s doch mal.
> 
> Aber hier spricht der aggressive Steinmetz im Glashaus - bin schliesslich auch schon einen Marathon mit ´nem 16 Kg-Freerider gefahren. Ging auch, aber wie...




Naja, ich will ja jetzt auch nicht gleich bei ner WM mitfahren.. Vielleicht irgendwann mal   Aber so stur täglich 6 Std geradeaus zu fahren um die Kondition zu verbessern ist irgendwie auch nichts für mich, ich will ja auch das es Spass macht. Also zum Beispiel erst 20km einfahren und dann nen paar Sprünge machen, ist ja sicher auch gut für die Fahrtechnik. Das mit dem Backflip ist ja eher auch als Spass gedacht, wobei ichs mir gar nicht sooo schwierig vorstelle, ich muss es mich halt nur trauen.
Werde wohl demnächst mal aufn Feldberg fahren, obwohl das bestimmt so 40km oder noch mehr von hier sind. Aber erstmal verbessere ich noch meine Zeit auf der Motocross Strecke


----------



## lokalhorst (22. September 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

dieses Forum strozt nur so vor Trailkompetenz! Zeit es auch mal praktisch zu zeigen:

1. Versuch: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1350

Vielleicht findet sich ja der eine oder andere der auch mal eine Tour auf diversen Trails anbietet

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Friendlyman (29. September 2005)

frabs schrieb:
			
		

> TIP!!!!!
> 1.Am Roten Kreuz ca. 500m richtung Kittelhütte und dann links den Zacken runter bis fast nach Oberems.Aber Achtung teilw.sehr Steil und Technisch.-nix für Anfänger.  (der Zacken ist auf jeder taunuskarte eingezeichnet)
> 2.Vom Weilsberg(beim roten Kreutz)immer die Wandermarkierung des Roten Vogels folgen.Der ist nicht ganz so Anspruchsfoll.Aber Trotzdem


Bin den Trail mit dem roten Vogel gefahren. Ist ein toller Weg. Es sollte darauf geachtet werden dass es einmal scharf links runter geht. Wer gerade aus eine Rampe hochfährt könnte einen Drop (30m senkrecht runter) machen den er nie  vergessen wird wenn ers denn überlebt. Also Vorsicht!!


----------



## frabs (30. September 2005)

Friendlyman schrieb:
			
		

> Bin den Trail mit dem roten Vogel gefahren. Ist ein toller Weg. Es sollte darauf geachtet werden dass es einmal scharf links runter geht. Wer gerade aus eine Rampe hochfährt könnte einen Drop (30m senkrecht runter) machen den er nie  vergessen wird wenn ers denn überlebt. Also Vorsicht!!


Hallo
Nochmal zu meinen 1. Tip den Zacken.Wenn du auf den Felsen triffst mußt du den Weg bzw. den Pfad rechts davon um den Berg herum wählen   .Der ist einfach nur  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

wenn Ihr Euch mal Richtung Gießen verirren solltet, rund um den Dünsberg gibt es tolle Trails: 

Für uphill-Fans ist der Trail mit der Beschilderung gelber Turm bergauf gut  fahrbar aber auch eine Herausforderung. Startpunkt Parkplatz an der Obermühle hinter Biebertal. Noch knackiger bergauf ist der Weg mit dem roten Balken - was zum kaputtmachen. 

Bergab ist mein Lieblingsdownhill der Weg mit dem schwarzen Punkt - oben viel Wurzeln, Fels und Stufen - unten viel Flow   , es gibt auch eine ausgeschilderte Downhillstrecke - die ist mir aber zu schwer 


easy


----------



## Mork vom Ork (5. Oktober 2005)

@easy:Ist die ausgeschilderte Dh-Strecke auch am Dünsberg oder da irgendwo in der Nähe?Mfg Funker


----------



## Easy (6. Oktober 2005)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> @easy:Ist die ausgeschilderte Dh-Strecke auch am Dünsberg oder da irgendwo in der Nähe?Mfg Funker




Die ist auch am Dünsberg. Und zwar geht es gleich ganz oben beim Biergarten lost - erst Treppenstufen runter, dann wird es bei den Keltenwällen ganz steil. Aber wie gesagt, die traue ich mich nicht zu fahren und kann soviel nicht dazu sagen.

Auch ganz nette Trails gibt es in Wetzlar rund um den Stoppelberg/Kirschenwäldchen. Direkt oben vom Turm aus gibt es drei kleinere Downhills. Dann sind ein paar Jungs eifrig dabei, eine bereits bestehende BMX-Strecke quer durch den Wald bis ins Tal noch weiter auszubauen, so mit Sprunghügeln, Anlieger, Bohlenwege usw.  Das ist meine Hausrunde.


----------



## fUEL (7. Oktober 2005)

Nichts für ungut - die Rechtschreibreform bringt ja auch feste Regeln durcheinander. 
Aber,gab es auch eine Georeform, wonach Giessen oder Wetzlar am Main oder Rhein liegen.???????????   
Mal sehen ob wir den Hoherodskopf hier auch noch gepostet kriegen.   Die Irische Fluggesellschaft behauptet ja auch, dass Hahn (Hunsrück) zu Frankfurt gehören würde, naja wenigstens der Flughafen.     

Werde die Tipps trotz allem mal ausprobieren- 3 Stunden Anreise mit dem Bike, die Trails rauf und runter, mal schnell ne Runde in der Lahn! - glaub ich- schwimmen und wieder zurück in den schönen Taunus.  
Zumindest konditionsstärkend und die Wetterauer Landluft unterwegs ist ja auch nicht zu verachten -   

Dann also good trail im Giessener Becken usw. 

Nicht böse sein, war nur etwas grotesk zugeordnet und kurz vor Teatime ist doch humortime, isnt ist?

Grüsse aus dem rhein main Gebiet 
Fuel


----------



## fUEL (7. Oktober 2005)

frabs schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Nochmal zu meinen 1. Tip den Zacken.Wenn du auf den Felsen triffst mußt du den Weg bzw. den Pfad rechts davon um den Berg herum wählen   .Der ist einfach nur  .


Falls Du den Weg, der rechts herum um den Felsen bis  unterhalb geht un d dann auf dem Fortsweg mündet anschließend gegenüber weitergeht, so ist der wirklich toll, jedoch nur mit einem dafür auch geeigneten Fahrer von  einem ebenso geeigneten Bike befahrbar.   ,
Bitte, bitte  vorher unbedingt die Wegeführung genau anzuschauen und erst dann loszulegen- das ist wirklich nichts für Jeden. Da hat es schon recht viele Personenschäden gegeben - insofern kennt der Rettungsdienst die Ecke ganz gut.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (7. Oktober 2005)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist auch am Dünsberg. Und zwar geht es gleich ganz oben beim Biergarten lost - erst Treppenstufen runter, dann wird es bei den Keltenwällen ganz steil. Aber wie gesagt, die traue ich mich nicht zu fahren und kann soviel nicht dazu sagen.
> 
> Auch ganz nette Trails gibt es in Wetzlar rund um den Stoppelberg/Kirschenwäldchen. Direkt oben vom Turm aus gibt es drei kleinere Downhills. Dann sind ein paar Jungs eifrig dabei, eine bereits bestehende BMX-Strecke quer durch den Wald bis ins Tal noch weiter auszubauen, so mit Sprunghügeln, Anlieger, Bohlenwege usw.  Das ist meine Hausrunde.


Na dann hoffe ich mal das diese geplanten Baumassnahmen nicht so schnell verschwinden wie sie entstanden sind.


----------



## Easy (9. Oktober 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts für ungut - die Rechtschreibreform bringt ja auch feste Regeln durcheinander.
> Aber,gab es auch eine Georeform, wonach Giessen oder Wetzlar am Main oder Rhein liegen.???????????
> Mal sehen ob wir den Hoherodskopf hier auch noch gepostet kriegen.   Die Irische Fluggesellschaft behauptet ja auch, dass Hahn (Hunsrück) zu Frankfurt gehören würde, naja wenigstens der Flughafen.
> 
> ...





Hääää???
wir fahren von uns aus durch das Weiltal bis auf den  Feldberg und zurück in 'ner Tagestour und zwar alles per Bike und nix Auto oder Bahn - also, stell Dich nicht so mädchenhaft an.


----------



## fUEL (9. Oktober 2005)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Hääää???
> wir fahren von uns aus durch das Weiltal bis auf den  Feldberg und zurück in 'ner Tagestour und zwar alles per Bike und nix Auto oder Bahn - also, stell Dich nicht so mädchenhaft an.



Bleib Du doch bitte mal geschmeidig; Falls die Pisa Studie es erlaubt solltest Du mal das Thema dieses Threads lesen, damit du verstehst, was mit meiner Humoreske gemeint ist. Also immer schön locker bleiben - die Wetzlarer und Giessener Spots gehören hier nicht in das Thema. Wenn Ihr zum Feldberg radelt ist das was Ihr dort erlebt etwas für den Thread da dieser im Rhein Main Gebiet liegt- die Wetterau bildet hier die Grenze nach Norden - somit passt Bad Nauheim und Friedberg noch hier hin aber dann sollte man es gut sein lassen.
Im Übrigen fahre ich auch mit dem Bike zum Hoherodskopf oder nach Schotten und poste das,  was es dort zu fahren gibt nicht  als "schönsten Singletrail im Rhein Maingebiet " hier ins Forum. Also piep piep sei wieder lieb!!!


----------



## Easy (9. Oktober 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> die Wetzlarer und Giessener Spots gehören hier nicht in das Thema. QUOTE]
> 
> Ich wüsste da noch was zwischen Weilburg und Limburg ....
> 
> und hinter Limburg auch...  5 Stunden-Touren mit einem Trailanteil von über 50% - also für die Touren lohnt sich die Gegend zum Rhein-Main-Gebiet zu deklarieren   und den Limes nach Norden zu verschieben


----------



## fUEL (10. Oktober 2005)

Da die Überschrift (Themen) nicht zu ändern sind und man Dich nicht aufhalten kann bin ich schon ganz Ohr was da wohl jetzt noch so kommt. Richtung Limburg fahr ich immer nur mit dem Rennrad, da dort so wenig Verkehr ist und deshalb das Fahren auf der Strasse recht angenehm ist. 
Also dann lass mal die Singletrailtouren raus damit wir die "Schönsten Trails von Mitteldeutschland kennen lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (10. Oktober 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Überschrift (Themen) nicht zu ändern sind und man Dich nicht aufhalten kann bin ich schon ganz Ohr was da wohl jetzt noch so kommt. Richtung Limburg fahr ich immer nur mit dem Rennrad, da dort so wenig Verkehr ist und deshalb das Fahren auf der Strasse recht angenehm ist.
> Also dann lass mal die Singletrailtouren raus damit wir die "Schönsten Trails von Mitteldeutschland kennen lernen.




Das sollte doch diesmal wirklich nur ein Witz sein - mit Limburg und so ....


----------



## fUEL (10. Oktober 2005)

Na geht doch !     See you on Trail
fuel
ps. Was machst Du Donnerstags nachmittag? oder kommenden Sonntag - Schau mal in Last minute biken 
Do mit mit en paar kumpels   ; Sonntag Orientierung mit der Dimb


----------



## CoAXx (11. Oktober 2005)

uhmm   ihr ihr seit fürchterlich offtopic, so macht ihr das thema hier kaputt.


----------



## fUEL (11. Oktober 2005)

Schöner Trail ist auch vom Pferdskopf Richtung Traisberg. Im Schlussstück auf den Waldweg(Fußgänger) achten auf den dieser mündet, damit Keiner zu Schaden kommt. Nach Passieren von Cafe Sachs etc. geht der Trail etwas gemässigt aber noch immer schön bis zur Landsteiner Mühle weiter. Hier kann man das Gas stehen lassen. Da gibt es im Sommer manchmal  Schafe aber selten eine Menschenseele, der man ausweichen müsste.
Gruss Frank


----------



## nrgmac (11. Oktober 2005)

Der Förster am Winterstein ist kein Bike-Hasser. Im Gegenteil. Herr Sill und Kollegen sind ganz umgängliche Menschen. Der einzige Bike-Hasser den es da oben gibt ist Besitzer des Forsthauses   (wer kehrt da noch ein ???). Aber der nörgelt ja sowieso an Allem rum   .
Die Baumfällarbeiten sind mehr oder weniger von der Forstbehörde ausgerufen worden um den Wald ein wenig zu lichten (ist ja auf anderen Wegen auch schon passiert).  Dauert leider immer nur ewig bis sich mal jemand bequemt den Dreck wegzuräumen.
Ich bin selber von diesen Maßnahmen nicht gerade begeistert, zudem die einzige Abfahrt vom Holzturm jetzt direkt am Forsthaus endet und da gibt´s eben sehr oft MECKER !!

Evtl. sollten sich ein man ein paar Leute überlegen, von wem sie leben und auch andere im Wald akzeptieren. Der Wald ist und bleibt ALLGEMEINGUT !!!

Viel bedenklicher stimmt mich der Limesumbau: Hier wird einer der schönsten Teilabschnitte des Limeswanderweges (Limestrail) in eine Forstautobahn (W5; die Waldautobahn 5) umgebaut. Und wer soll angeblich mal wieder daran schuld sein ???? Natürlich die Biker !!!

Die Lösung sind z.Zt. Bauten auf amerikanischem Armeegelände. Da darf weder das Forstamt noch sonst einer daran herumbasteln und es wird auch von den Amerikanern dankend (biken auch recht viele) angenommen.

Die weiteren politischen Planungen (Ausbau des Winterstein zum Naherholungsgebiet, Anlegen einer Mountainbike(autobahn)strecke, usw.) bleiben hoffentlich nur Hirngespinste der Regionalpolitik (hätte auch gerne noch einen BURGER KING am Limes   ). 

Über kurz oder lang wird sich wohl das gesamte Rhein-Main-Gebiet umformen und für uns Biker wird der Platz immer enger. Es bleibt also abzuwarten.

HAPPY TRAILZ


----------



## fUEL (17. Oktober 2005)

Hühnerberg, wenn man von der Hohemark startet ist noch ne kleine Zusatzrunde wert aber technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll.  

Unterhalb der weissen Mauer gibt es noch einen heftigen Trail, den man zwischen den beiden grünen balken findet. ( durch Zufall gestern entdeckt ); den Einstieg werden wir am Donnerstag suchen und das Teil mal bergab erleben. Hat sogar richtig schöne Sprünge drin und sieht sehr nett aus   Vielleicht kann jemand der den kennt ja schon mal den besten Einstieg verraten?  
Gruss Frank


----------



## Ars Volandi (17. Oktober 2005)

Der einfachste Einstieg ist an der Weggabelung, wo es links berghoch zum Altkönig und rechts/geradeaus zum Fuchstanz geht.
Wenn man sich dann quasi um 180 Grad dreht und wieder "bergab" schaut, geht rechts ein unscheinbarer Weg schräg leicht bergan in den Wald. Den kann man einfach runterdonnern und kommt dann genau auf den Trail.

big kahuna,

AV


----------



## fUEL (17. Oktober 2005)

Ars Volandi schrieb:
			
		

> Der einfachste Einstieg ist an der Weggabelung, wo es links berghoch zum Altkönig und rechts/geradeaus zum Fuchstanz geht.
> Wenn man sich dann quasi um 180 Grad dreht und wieder "bergab" schaut, geht rechts ein unscheinbarer Weg schräg leicht bergan in den Wald. Den kann man einfach runterdonnern und kommt dann genau auf den Trail.
> 
> big kahuna,
> ...



Danke erst mal !
Ich denke, wir meinen zwei verschiedene Trails, da die Beschreibung die Zufahrt zum "weisse Mauer Trail " zu sein scheint.Vielleicht kennst Du den anderen ja auch. 
Ich vermute, der Einstieg ist von dem Weg abgehend, der zum alde hochführt. Eventuell, da irgendwo nach der Kurve, in der im Scheitelpunkt ein Weg mündet sollte es mal links runter gehen. In der 1:50000 er Karte ist er als eine Schlangenlinie eingezeichnet, wir werden ihn schon finden. Nach dem Dimb Orientierungskurs von gestern, wo wir ihn ja schon mal gefunden haben(leider von unten hoch   ), wird es wohl mit Schwarzer Kater als Mitfahrer(studierter Geograph) kein Missverständnis beim Interpretieren der Geodaten geben am Donnerstag. 
Vielleicht hast du ja noch ne Idee und das ganze geht schneller. 

Nach der Devise : Wer vorher fragt der sucht nicht lang und wer später bremst ist länger schnell.  

Grüsse Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Oktober 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> mit Schwarzer Kater als Mitfahrer(studierter Geologe) kein Missverständnis beim Interpretieren der Geodaten geben am Donnerstag.


*GEOGRAPH!*    Geographen und Geologen haben da so ein sehr spezielles Verhältnis zueinander..., Geologie ist nur mein Nebenfach.
So, jetzt wo das geklärt wäre, ich weiß welchen Einstiegsweg der Ars Volandi meint. Das ist nicht der zur weißen Mauer. Bin den vor ein oder zwei Jahren bei Go Crazy das letzte Mal gefahren. Werden das shon finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. Oktober 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> *GEOGRAPH!*    Geographen und Geologen haben da so ein sehr spezielles Verhältnis zueinander..., Geologie ist nur mein Nebenfach.
> So, jetzt wo das geklärt wäre, ich weiß welchen Einstiegsweg der Ars Volandi meint. Das ist nicht der zur weißen Mauer. Bin den vor ein oder zwei Jahren bei Go Crazy das letzte Mal gefahren. Werden das shon finden.


Sorry, geändert Hr. Graph - vielleicht werd ich es mir mit dieser Brücke merken f.d.Zukunft.
Gooiiill keine Zeit verschenkt!!!!


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2005)

Ars Volandi schrieb:
			
		

> Der einfachste Einstieg ist an der Weggabelung, wo es links berghoch zum Altkönig und rechts/geradeaus zum Fuchstanz geht.
> Wenn man sich dann quasi um 180 Grad dreht und wieder "bergab" schaut, geht rechts ein unscheinbarer Weg schräg leicht bergan in den Wald. Den kann man einfach runterdonnern und kommt dann genau auf den Trail.
> 
> big kahuna,
> ...




Ich glaube, daß das der Trail ist den Ihr sucht. Der macht echt Spaß und ist, meiner Meinung nach, in manchen Teilstücken ziemlich anspruchsvoll. Die von FUEL erwähnten Sprünge sind auch drin. Wenn ich es noch recht in Erinnerung habe, kreuzt der ein oder andere Weg/Trail.

Viel Spaß  
Caroka


----------



## trelgne (24. Oktober 2005)

Ein Problem im Taunus ist - es gibt (zu) viele Waldnutzer! Bei einem MTB-Trip im Taunus (Limesweg, Fuchstanz, Feldberg usw.) habe ich so viele MTBler getroffen wie hier im Spessart das gesamte Jahr!!! Wahnsinn! Und im Forum immer wieder die (gleichen) Fragen, wo denn die schönsten Trails langlaufen.
Mein Tip: Tagestrips im Spessart - hier könnten wir noch viele Biker gebrauchen, die dazu beitragen, unsere vielen Trails besser einzufahren  
Bei uns ist man manchmal froh, überhaupt irgend jemanden im Wald anzutreffen - trotz eines dichten gut markierten Wanderwege-Netzes.
Und verzeichnet sind die Trails auch schon in einer topogr. MTB-Highlight-Karte, siehe www.spessart-biker.de; sogar mit Fotos von den Strecken, Panoramas etc.

Grüsse aus der MTB-Hochburg Frammersbach
Manfred


----------



## Easy (24. Oktober 2005)

trelgne schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Problem im Taunus ist - es gibt (zu) viele Waldnutzer! Bei einem MTB-Trip im Taunus (Limesweg, Fuchstanz, Feldberg usw.) habe ich so viele MTBler getroffen wie hier im Spessart das gesamte Jahr!!! Wahnsinn! Und im Forum immer wieder die (gleichen) Fragen, wo denn die schönsten Trails langlaufen.
> Mein Tip: Tagestrips im Spessart - hier könnten wir noch viele Biker gebrauchen, die dazu beitragen, unsere vielen Trails besser einzufahren
> Bei uns ist man manchmal froh, überhaupt irgend jemanden im Wald anzutreffen - trotz eines dichten gut markierten Wanderwege-Netzes.
> Und verzeichnet sind die Trails auch schon in einer topogr. MTB-Highlight-Karte, siehe www.spessart-biker.de; sogar mit Fotos von den Strecken, Panoramas etc.
> ...





Vorsicht! Beim verbalem Verlassen des geographisch genau definierten Rein-Main-Gebietes gibt es sofort Schimpfe!  Also nix RMV-Gebiet oder sowas - und schon gar nicht ins Ausland (Bayern)


----------



## fUEL (24. Oktober 2005)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht! Beim verbalem Verlassen des geographisch genau definierten Rein-Main-Gebietes gibt es sofort Schimpfe!  Also nix RMV-Gebiet oder sowas - und schon gar nicht ins Ausland (Bayern)




Mein Vorschlag: Take it eaaaasyyyyy!


----------



## Easy (24. Oktober 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag: Take it eaaaasyyyyy!




fuel easy !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stereofan (27. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute ich bin Neu im MTB bereich, fahre Nen Stereo cube ,
War heute Von Kriftel aus in den wald gefahren bei der vieweide:-/
dort habe ich zwar trails gefunden aber irgend wie schlechte:-(

Hat da Jemand ne Idee Oder nen plan wo ich fon Kriftel aus Gut hinkomme um mal gute Trauls zu fahren 
Bin da noch anfänger aber jeder wars mal

Währe nett Wen jemand katen Hatt Oder was online Hat wo man schauen könnte

Danke in Vorraus


----------



## Ted77 (31. Juli 2008)

:kotz: ...irgendwie ist mir jetzt schlecht


----------



## Stereofan (31. Juli 2008)

Wieso ist dir schlecht? Zu Viel gefahren??

Grus


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. August 2008)

ich glaub... sein einsatzbereich beschränkt sich aufs grobe....
und ich glaub mit nem speci demo fährt man nicht bei der viehweide rum


----------



## Stereofan (1. August 2008)

Hatte ja geschriben das ich noch neu auf dem gebit bim  habe das Stereo erst seit 3 wochen ich müste mal Zur Hohe mark fahren

kenn nämlich noch keine wege oder trails..

ich mein jeder hatt Mal angefangen oder.-!?

lg


----------



## Hopi (1. August 2008)

Ich glaube, es ist  deine Schreibweise  dass ihm schlecht wird.

Geh mal besser zu den Freireitern (hier im FFM Forum)! Die sind nett und fahren Wege, die deinen Vorstellungen sehr nahe kommen.


Und die können auch nicht gut fahren  (alle auf mich[ich kann es ab]  )


----------



## Stereofan (1. August 2008)

Sorry wegen der schreibweise, wir Sind nicht inder schule
Und jeder hatt seine macken oder

Freireitern?
 im enlischem freeraide
He he

grus


----------



## powderJO (1. August 2008)

ich glaube fast, dass du noch nie eine schule von innen gesehen hast. ein paar rechtschreibfehler - schwamm drüber. ein paar tippfehler - egal. keine groß- und kleinschreibung. super. aber was DU da ablieferst, ist wirklich jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2008)

um bei den freireitern mitzufahren solltest du schon ein bißchen fahren können. Hopi z.B. ist noch am über...sein ziel ist es in zwei drei jahren auch mal mitzufahren und so gut wie die ratte zu sein.


----------



## Everstyle (1. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich glaube fast, dass du noch nie eine schule von innen gesehen hast. ein paar rechtschreibfehler - schwamm drüber. ein paar tippfehler - egal. keine groß- und kleinschreibung. super. aber was DU da ablieferst, ist wirklich jenseits von gut und böse.



Das macht er mit Absicht! Das sind nämlich, zwar selten, aber doch gelegentlich gesehene ADS-Symptome.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stereofan (1. August 2008)

Sorry nicht jeder ist perfekt.
und auserdem es geht nicht um die schreibweise es geht ums prenzip, den man kan ja verstehen was ich sagen will 
und ich wll jetzt keine leider und demütigungen jeder ist anders  wen jeder perfekt währe dan wärs ja doof.
ich bin wie ich bin baste

So Wir sind Ja hit in einem MTB forum. oder?


----------



## Hopi (1. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> um bei den freireitern mitzufahren solltest du schon ein bißchen fahren können.



He Leute die bei einen Bordstein mehr Angstschweiß ausschütten als ein Entführungsopfer, sollten hier mal nicht so auf den Putz hauen


----------



## Hopi (1. August 2008)

@Stereo, ich kenne dass mit den Schreibfehlern (mache selbst genug) aber man sollte es wenigstens versuchen. 

Es ist beim Biken das gleiche  Rocky ist in Winterberg einen Drop gesprungen und ist über sich hinaus gewachsen 

Luca hat wie immer gekniffen und hat jetzt Komplexe  Die sind sogar so stark, dass er sein CC Bike wieder aus dem Keller holt


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> He Leute die bei einen Bordstein mehr Angstschweiß ausschütten als ein Entführungsopfer, sollten hier mal nicht so auf den Putz hauen



blah blah blah....du pupser, sag der ratte nen gruß du gradausfahrer 


kann er denn jetzt fahren oder kann ers nicht...als ich die zicke zwei wochen hatte konnte ichs nicht...ja ja...jetzt kommt wieder irgendso nen dumme antwort wie du kannst es auch heute noch ...


----------



## Hopi (1. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nen gruß du gradausfahrer
> 
> 
> ...



Mißt, da muss sie Dir von der Rinne erzählt haben


----------



## x-rossi (1. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich glaube fast, dass du noch nie eine schule von innen gesehen hast ... was DU da ablieferst, ist wirklich jenseits von gut und böse.


deine mudder ... hat dir wohl kein benehmen beigebracht!

Legasthenie - Die Störung tritt isoliert und erwartungswidrig auf, d. h. die schriftsprachlichen Probleme entstehen, ohne dass es eine plausible Erklärung wie eine generelle Minderbegabung oder schlechte Beschulung gibt.


----------



## Vega (1. August 2008)

Stereofan schrieb:


> Sorry nicht jeder ist perfekt.
> und auserdem es geht nicht um die schreibweise es geht ums prenzip, den man kan ja verstehen was ich sagen will
> und ich wll jetzt keine leider und demütigungen jeder ist anders  wen jeder perfekt währe dan wärs ja doof.
> ich bin wie ich bin baste
> ...



Das ist sowas wie "Versteckte Kamera", oder? - Verflucht, wo habt Ihr sie versteckt,  wartet nur ab, ich finde sie noch...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. August 2008)

Wenn ihr fahrt wie ihr schreibt, dann seid ihr bei den Rennradfahrern besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Hopi (1. August 2008)

Ich glaube es reicht jetzt, sich über die Schwächen eines Anderen lustig zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stereofan (1. August 2008)

hey das ist nen MTB forum und kein Rechtschreibe forum.
ich finde es auch nicht schön wen man andere fertig oder runtermacht nur weil sie nicht anders können:-(
ich gebe mir mühe


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. August 2008)

edit /Doppelposting


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. August 2008)

Das "wie" bezog sich ja auch nicht auf evtl. Schreibfehler. Vielmehr auf die Reaktionen und die Art der Antworten.


----------



## Maggo (1. August 2008)

Stereofan schrieb:


> hey das ist nen MTB forum und kein Rechtschreibe forum.
> ich finde es auch nicht schön wen man andere fertig oder runtermacht nur weil sie nicht anders können:-(
> ich gebe mir mühe



doch, können sie ja. eben wie du das soeben bewiesen hast.......... fahr einfach mal mit wenn sich freireiter treffen. ansonsten gibts hier noch den "touren ab hofheim" fred. das geht ab hofheim los, wie der name schon sagt und die leute sind auch nett.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. August 2008)

edit. 

Techn. Unzulänglichkeiten führten zu dem ungewollten Doppelposting.


----------



## Hopi (1. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> edit.
> 
> Techn. Unzulänglichkeiten führten zu dem ungewollten Doppelposting.



Da war der Finger wieder schneller als der Server


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ted77 (1. August 2008)

...hatte ich erwähnt das mein Fussknöchel wie ne Mandarine aussieht nachdem es mich gestern bei nem Drop gemowlt hat ..


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2008)

hmmm...da komm ich ans ende meiner vorstellungskraft...wie ne mandarine?

mach mal nen foto


----------



## fUEL (1. August 2008)

Da hat man geglaubt mal wieder was Neues über  schöne Singletrails zu lesen stattdessen mokiert man sich über Rechtschreibung und ergeht sich in Selbstdarstellung . Offtopic !


----------



## Ted77 (1. August 2008)

jo..schluss nun.. back to topic


----------



## Stereofan (17. August 2008)

Hey leute war heute ab Hohemark unterwegs.
Muss sagen tolle Ecke, habe schnell einen Trail gefunden..Geil
war auch ordendlich was los dort, Sonntags halt)

Und echt nette MTB Fahrer getroffen. die sehr hilfsbereit sind


Werde dort wohl öfters fahren.. grus


----------



## Stereofan (17. August 2008)

Also ober geil dort


----------



## saharadesertfox (31. August 2008)

Übrigens, achtet auf die orangenen Trails, die sind besonders schön und legal!

Taunustrails


----------



## nrgmac (7. September 2008)

Am Winterstein tut sich auch mal wieder was......
Viel Totholz entfernt und es wird schon wieder gebastelt......


----------



## Jay83 (10. April 2012)

hallo leute...

ich hole dieses thema mal wieder ´hoch....

am we wollen mein cousin das erste mal zusammen ne kleine tour machen. es soll den feldberg hinauf gehen. da ich allerdings immer nur in wiesbaden unterwegs bin, kenn ich keine trails etc auf feldberg. es soll in ffm gestartet werden, der feldberg erstiegen werden und schön nen singletrail hinuntergehen... :-D
daher suche ich krankfhaft nach routen....wie gesagt! ich kenne mich da null und garnich aus!!! hat einer von euch zufällig ne schöne karte? ...beim heutigen stand der technik natürlich im gpx-format oder google earth... ;-)
ich nehme auch gern pm an!!! über rat und info würde ich mich freuen.
achaj! JA, sufu wurde benutzt, aber keine eindeutigen ergebnisse gefunden....leider... aber eure fotos sind vielversprechend!!!
mfg


----------



## sipaq (11. April 2012)

Trails gibts genug, aber veröffentlicht werden die hier schon lange nicht mehr, denn die Stöckchenleger- und Nagelbretter-Fraktion liest hier leider mit.

Aber auf den einschlägigen GPS-Portalen solltest Du eigentlich mehr als genug Material für deine Runde finden. Alternativ frag mal im Afterwork-Biker-Thread nach, ob Euch am WE einer mitnimmt und Euch ein paar Trails zeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay83 (11. April 2012)

naja...das problem mit der stöckchenleger-fraktion ist mir auch in wiesbaden bekannt....
daher dachte ich auch an pm's!!!
in den gps-portalen habe ich bereits geschaut, allerdings muss man sich da anmelden und das will ich ehrlichgesagt nicht....
ich bin hier angemeldet und das reicht mir eigentlich.

mfg


----------

